# Darf ich im Meer ohne Angelschein angeln???



## Ostfriese3000 (4. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leutz,
ich komm ja aus Ostfriesland und wollte nun wissen ob man nun ohne Angelschein am Meer angeln darf???Hier "herrscht" ja der BVO und da ja das Meer kein BVO-Gewässer ist müsste man dort doch ohne Angelschein angeln dürfen????
Oder????????????????


----------



## Köhlerjan (4. Dezember 2003)

*Dat geit*

Moin Ostfriese,
Hier bei uns ane Ostseeküste geit dat so, da brauchst nur den Jahrefischerschein mit gültiger Jahresmarke. Es gibt aber an macnchen Stellen Bestimmte vorschriften, Flußmündungen und der gleichen. generell aber eigentlich ja.
Tschüß Jan


----------



## Kunze (4. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Ostfriese!

Hab`s mal verschoben zu Angeln Allgemein. :m #h


----------



## Franky (4. Dezember 2003)

Moin!
Da war mal was, dass die Pflicht aufgehoben wurde - genaueres kannst Du bei Olaf in den Gesetzestexten finden:
http://www.angeltreff.org/infocenter/gesetze/niedersachsen/ns_ausf_fg/ns_ausf_fg.html

@ Jan:
Nordsee Niedersachsen <> Ostsee Schleswig-Holstein) <> Ostsee MeckPomm

Leider... Mit dem Fischereirecht ist das echt zum Doppelpunkt V


----------



## scg05 (7. Dezember 2003)

hallo! in niedersachsen braucht man keinen angelschein oder sowas, wenn man am meer angelt.... also an der nordsee.


----------

